# Issues with PSPP



## jrkotrla (Jan 18, 2012)

trying to install pspp from ports and I'm getting error'ed out. I like using FreeBSD, but I'm not technically knowledgeable enough to understand what to do to fix this.



```
gmake[2]: *** [lib/gtksheet/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkitementry.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/math/pspp/work/pspp-0.6.2'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/math/pspp/work/pspp-0.6.2'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/pspp.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/pspp.

===>>> make failed for math/pspp
===>>> Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> math/pspp x11/yelp www/libxul 
Aborting update
```

oh yea, I'm on 8.2 release p4, amd64


----------



## phoenix (Jan 18, 2012)

The error message is above that.  Look further up the screen.


----------



## jrkotrla (Jan 18, 2012)

most I can get



```
mv -f lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gsheet-uniform-column.Tpo lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gsheet-uniform-column.Po
cc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -I./gl -I./gl  -I./src/language/stats -I./src/language/expressions -I./src/language/expressions -I./src -I./lib -DPKGDATADIR=\"/usr/local/share/pspp\" -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng -I/usr/local/include/drm   -Wall -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -MT lib/gtksheet/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gsheet-uniform-row.o -MD -MP -MF lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gsheet-uniform-row.Tpo -c -o lib/gtksheet/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gsheet-uniform-row.o `test -f 'lib/gtksheet/gsheet-uniform-row.c' || echo './'`lib/gtksheet/gsheet-uniform-row.c
lib/gtksheet/gtkextra-sheet.h:73: warning: inline function 'gtk_sheet_button_free' declared but never defined
lib/gtksheet/gtkextra-sheet.h:73: warning: inline function 'gtk_sheet_button_free' declared but never defined
mv -f lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gsheet-uniform-row.Tpo lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gsheet-uniform-row.Pocc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -I./gl -I./gl  -I./src/language/stats -I./src/language/expressions -I./src/language/expressions -I./src -I./lib -DPKGDATADIR=\"/usr/local/share/pspp\" -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng -I/usr/local/include/drm   -Wall -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -MT lib/gtksheet/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkextra.o -MD -MP -MF lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkextra.Tpo -c -o lib/gtksheet/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkextra.o `test -f 'lib/gtksheet/gtkextra.c' || echo './'`lib/gtksheet/gtkextra.c
mv -f lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkextra.Tpo lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkextra.Po
cc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -I./gl -I./gl  -I./src/language/stats -I./src/language/expressions -I./src/language/expressions -I./src -I./lib -DPKGDATADIR=\"/usr/local/share/pspp\" -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng -I/usr/local/include/drm   -Wall -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -MT lib/gtksheet/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkextra-marshal.o -MD -MP -MF lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkextra-marshal.Tpo -c -o lib/gtksheet/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkextra-marshal.o `test -f 'lib/gtksheet/gtkextra-marshal.c' || echo './'`lib/gtksheet/gtkextra-marshal.c
mv -f lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkextra-marshal.Tpo lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkextra-marshal.Po
cc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -I./gl -I./gl  -I./src/language/stats -I./src/language/expressions -I./src/language/expressions -I./src -I./lib -DPKGDATADIR=\"/usr/local/share/pspp\" -I/usr/local/include -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng -I/usr/local/include/drm   -Wall -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -MT lib/gtksheet/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkitementry.o -MD -MP -MF lib/gtksheet/.deps/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkitementry.Tpo -c -o lib/gtksheet/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkitementry.o `test -f 'lib/gtksheet/gtkitementry.c' || echo './'`lib/gtksheet/gtkitementry.c
lib/gtksheet/gtkitementry.c:148: error: static declaration of 'gtk_entry_reset_im_context' follows non-static declaration
/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkentry.h:311: error: previous declaration of 'gtk_entry_reset_im_context' was here
gmake[2]: *** [lib/gtksheet/lib_gtksheet_libgtksheet_a-gtkitementry.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/math/pspp/work/pspp-0.6.2'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/math/pspp/work/pspp-0.6.2'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/pspp.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/pspp.

===>>> make failed for math/pspp
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```


----------

